# Passing drug test



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

You're missing... or ignoring, probably the ladder, the point yet and still.

But now this has just become a competition based on "who can give better advice".

Grow up, get a life, and get over yourself.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh wow, looks like someone can't deal with someone disagreeing with them. And I'm the immature one here, huh... Someone needs an ego shrink LoL


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

This isn't the debate forum...it is ADVICE. I believe the point is to give advice on the specific question that was asked...



BehindSmile said:


> I was wondering if anyone had personal experience and what the name or brand is.


So those of you who did answer my question...thank you.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

wow people get offensive when you mess with there weed........
Best of luck to yeah BehindSmile with the job and after you get the job smoke a big bowl to celebrate


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

BehindSmile said:


> I had a second interview at full-time job that I desperately need. I have had people tell me to go to the smoke shops to get stuff to help mask THC in your urine... But I was wondering if anyone had personal experience and what the name or brand is. If I end up getting the position, I don't know how much notice I'll have. I can't bring in someone else's piss because the job is 45 minutes away and it wouldn't be the right temperature. Help? Please?
> 
> Is there really something you can take an hour or two before and pass? I can't find much online... Except advertisements. I want to know if anyone has personal experience. Thanks!


You could piss into a thermos that retains heat. And then put it in your glove compartment and turn on the heat. 

And the niacin.... :crazy: My face turns so red when I take that stuff. You'll just end up looking drunk instead of stoned. Oh, you can tell them you drank a lot the night before, and you have a slow metabolism, so the results would be skewed.

OR...you can tell them you ate bunch of poppy seed bagels. It skews test results, so who knows, maybe they'll opt to test you a few days later, when it's all digested.

*LEGAL NOTE*: *I am not advising that you do this. I am merely stating that one could do these things if he or she so desired. Moreover, I don't know how effective these tactics are, since I'm always paranoid about failing drug tests, so I behave when on the job hunt.*

But this is fantastic SJ blackmail. An ISFJ asking a question like _this_?  Be responsible and get a green card next time.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Get a green card? Yeah I did refrain for the first year on the job hunt...but seeing as how I am allergic to alcohol, I don't really have any other alternative to kick back and let loose. So I did...I don't even know if I'll get the position, I was simply asking as a worst case scenario.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

If you do get someone else's urine just keep it somewhere like between your legs so your body heats it.


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> I had a second interview at full-time job that I desperately need. I have had people tell me to go to the smoke shops to get stuff to help mask THC in your urine... But I was wondering if anyone had personal experience and what the name or brand is. If I end up getting the position, I don't know how much notice I'll have. I can't bring in someone else's piss because the job is 45 minutes away and it wouldn't be the right temperature. Help? Please?
> 
> Is there really something you can take an hour or two before and pass? I can't find much online... Except advertisements. I want to know if anyone has personal experience. Thanks!


As far as my experience goes, laying off of it for awhile would be the best option. I am no expert by any means, but as far as I know, THC is not water soluble which is the reason THC hangs around for so long in our bodies.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Skewed said:


> As far as my experience goes, laying off of it for awhile would be the best option. I am no expert by any means, but as far as I know, THC is not water soluble which is the reason THC hangs around for so long in our bodies.


Well obviously I am laying off of it now. But since it does stay in your body for so long that was where my concern originated. :wink:


----------



## Thinker96 (Feb 24, 2010)

blablablablabla arguing blablablabla

anyway,

my best *advice*...from personal experience is to drink lots of cranberry juice and apple cider (apple cider is awesome) and water of course. anything w/ lots of anti oxidants. if you really dont have much time, most drug stores (e.g.: rite aid, walgreens, cvs) sell drug detox kits, theyre about 20bucks. good luck...if the place ur gonna work at does random drug tests then id say dont smoke while u work there. i work at best buy and turns out most of my supervisors smoke pot haha, talk about surprises! xD


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

BehindSmile said:


> Get a green card? Yeah I did refrain for the first year on the job hunt...but seeing as how I am allergic to alcohol, I don't really have any other alternative to kick back and let loose. So I did...I don't even know if I'll get the position, *I was simply asking as a worst case scenario*.


Ah, now there's the ISFJ we know and love. :wink: And allergic to alcohol? How terrible. It's like being allergic to chocolate!


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

People with some stupid sense of morality need to stop pretending they're better than everyone else. You guys aren't perfect, and certainly not leaders in morality in _any case_. Your opinions are worthless to the question presented on passing drug tests, because they're criticisms more than serious suggestions.

I could seriously suggest quitting smoking long enough to find a job, because if I need a job bad enough I will quit for as long as I have to. 

I didn't even set myself up as being on the moral high ground there, did I?! :bored:

There's really no other way, and even then it depends on how much you smoke. My cousin was a daily smoker for two years, then he decided to quit smoking for 3 *months* and failed a drug test.

Niacen doesn't work. Nothing works short of stopping smoking. 

I'd explain more but I'm far too high. :mellow:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> Ah, now there's the ISFJ we know and love. :wink: And allergic to alcohol? How terrible. It's like being allergic to chocolate!


It really is terrible. I never used to be but now, within a half of a drink no matter what it is... My face gets swollen (like I had been crying for hours), I get vicious hot flashes and a severe headache. It blows!! 

And for everyone that is telling me I shouldn't have smoked while looking for a job... Yeah, probably not but like I said... I've been looking for a year and have had no prosects. Of course... I get something when I decide to smoke for the first time in a while. That's just how shit works. I don't even know if I'll be drug tested or get the job... I was asking as a precaution.


----------



## Karot (Jun 25, 2010)

If you drive there, you could keep the other urine hot by keeping it close to the engine of the car.

There exist thermothings that keep your stuff hot. Maybe it is an idea to heat it a bit before, so it can cool down on the way. (I just don't know if this could "damage" urine)

I can think of this stick that you can break, it serves to keep your hands warm. Once you break it, it starts heating. Put that in the urine to keep it warm ?

Just some things one in that position might do.

Otherwise, just assume the consequences...


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Clandestine said:


> People with some stupid sense of morality need to stop pretending they're better than everyone else. You guys aren't perfect, and certainly not leaders in morality in _any case_. Your opinions are worthless to the question presented on passing drug tests, because they're criticisms more than serious suggestions.
> 
> I could seriously suggest quitting smoking long enough to find a job, because if I need a job bad enough I will quit for as long as I have to.
> 
> ...


 Wow, ok. Firstly, if you think that we are riding some sort of high horse then you must be riding in the clouds on pegasus or something. The hypocrisy of your statements, though, and the feeling I get that you leap to the defence of the OP because she's a fellow cannabis smoker (I should wonder if you'd change your tune if her post read "I need to stop taking smack for a job interview", hmm?) doesn't get in the way of the factual details of your post. The same is true of me. Whether I am moral or not is not the question (and not for you to decide either, not that you would be capable of doing so unless you happen to stalk me [in which case you are also immoral]). 

Criticism and advice are not mutually exclusive. I can advise somebody in a critical manner. If you are an INTP you are supposed to have Ti, so I should think you would understand this. I *advise* that instead of trying to find a way to cheat your employer, the OP should look for an alternative method of gaining employment, i.e. *being honest and not lying to the person employing to you.* If a drugs test is mandatory, and you know you're going to fail it, trying to find a way around it is cheating and is the same thing as lying to your employer. It's saying "yes, I'm free of drugs" when in fact you aren't. 

I am suggesting alternative advice, that is, take the honest approach. In that case you may want to revise your statement, unless you honestly believe that the promotion of being honest is a "stupid sense of morality." It isn't. It's called common decency, it's how civilised people act to one another.


----------

